# ? about Buttin' Heads Goats



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

So this spring I am thinking about a ND. I love them and I really hope I can get one. What I want to ask is what do you guys think of Buttin' Heads Goats? I have heard that they are really nice and I like them alot. Here is a link...
http://www.buttinheads.com/


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

The owner of ButtinHeads passed away last week sadly. From what I've gleaned, they haven't made decisions regarding her goats.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I saw a post the other day with a few for sale, I think the whole herd was going to be sold but I'm not sure I'd have to go read the add again


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya I heard they are selling all the goats, not sure when or where though


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, Sue of Buttin' Heads did pass away last week. 
Sue will defintely be missed... She was a great asset to the Nigerian breed. God bless her family at this time of need.

(This is copied from another forum by Tom Rucker. For those who own Nigerian Dwarfs, you have probably heard of or met Sue. Tom's email address is [email protected])



> It is with sadness that I pass along that Sue has passed away. I had
> corresponded with her Thursday evening via e-mail as late as 11:45 PM. I
> had tried to call and text throughout the day on Friday but got no response.
> It wasn't uncommon for her to leave her phone in another room or in her
> ...


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

I emailed Tom to inquire about a buck that I had talked to Sue about, and he has said that some will be available, but they are Not selling the whole herd.
He did list some doe's for sale the other day on one of the yahoo groups that I am on. 2 bred doe's and 1 open doe I believe.
Tom has already said that Wedding Song and her Dam will be staying with him for the rest of their lives. And he will still maintain a small herd and still show them.

Just thought I would clear some of this up.

They are very nice goats, I have 2 a buck and doe, out of Buttin Head's Pajamars, who's sire is a full brother to Wedding Song, just different litter.
The thing I did notice with my two is that they were somewhat slow to mature, I'm not sure if this is common in these lines. But the doe I have has a gorgeous udder, she is October Hill Dancin' Pixie, and her 1st daughter will be freshening next month and I can't wait to see her udder. I'm hoping for lots of :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 's as Pixie has given me 8 kids and only 1 doe so far...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think if you contact the individual Tom mentioned and ask about any breeding you would like to make a reservation on he would add you to the list


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

I am so sad to hear about this!! D: 

I have Buttin' Heads Dulzipmer...and shes my pride and joy. I just adore her. Every time I see a Buttin' Heads I get excited.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I was also devastated to hear about Sue. I used her as a mentor and was looking forward to her coming up to my place to show me how to draw blood. I have Satin Shamise, Surprise Surprise and Antinette Perry from Sue along with a couple of males. She will be dearly missed.

I'm sure Tom will need some time to figure out what he wants to do.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Im also very sad about sue's passing. I have talked to her a few times and she was always nice and helpful to me. I so wanted to buy from her this year, but he will have all the older ones sold by the time I have any money to buy any. He did tell me that he would be retaining some and kidding them out and if I was interested that I could buy a kid. So hopefully I will be able to do that, but sure would have liked to add some of the older does to my herd, just cant afford it at the moment.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes I know Tom but I had no clue that Sue had passed. The reason I know Tom is because I bought an oberhasli doe from him last summer. I was thinking about a doe from Sue though. I saw her over the summer and i helped her show some of her goats.  It is very sad that she passed...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He has a listing of goats for sale on the yahoo group goatsohio.

There is an email for females and one for males. Just have to go through the listings.

I would love to buy another buttin heads goat but I really don't need more goats. But you can't help thinking about it.


----------



## nova2011 (Jan 26, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Sue--I have Buttinheads Tamarck out of wedding song a chocolate buck. I really like the goats I have gotten from him--Majyk Hills - [email protected] She was a great Nigerian Breeder. My prayers to her family. nova2011


----------

